# Wax Dipping Tanks



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Building up from hobbyist to small sideliner. Have 30 hives now, looking to double that soon. I realize painting is faster/cheaper/easier, but kicking around playing with wax dipping. Where would a non-welder get a tank? Would say a surplus commercial boat fuel tank work ? Aluminum or does it need to be stainless? A 4x8 sheet of aluminum bent in a brake then weld one side, add a thicker bottom? 


Thanks, 
Rob


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Welded mine from mild steel. With just a little planning, I think dipping is the faster/cheaper/easier way. There are some very good threads here to study on this.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I bought mine from someone who had a friend weld it for them. It is just steel. Not stainless. Aluminum will discolor the wax. In this case it probably doesn't matter, but you might want to use the tank for processing wax as well, in which case it would be nice if it did not discolor the wax as much.


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

Aluminum is a rapid conductor of heat. As well, it has significantly lower melting point compared to steel. Go with mild steel, or stainless if you can afford SS.


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks all for the input


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

rsjohnson2u said:


> Where would a non-welder get a tank?


Here's some ideas:
https://bellingham.craigslist.org/for/d/55-gallon-food-grade-steel/6499589900.html (Several listings for drums like this)
https://skagit.craigslist.org/for/d/fuel-tanks/6471641841.html
https://skagit.craigslist.org/tls/d/50-gal-quenching-tank/6522606508.html


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Greeny, that's why I asked about fuel tanks, as a former commercial fisherman, I'm familiar with them, but unsure if there would be any problems with residual fuel, or aluminum. That crazy YouTube thingy shows people using aluminum tanks, but wanted to ask here.
Rob


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

I've got no idea about the residual fuel, but I would think it would be ok with a good burn out before melting any wax. No clue about the aluminum either. But, your question and my c-list looking actually has me thinking about this using a stainless steel sink. Maybe two sinks, nested in a double-boiler arrangement?


----------



## ktg (Feb 28, 2017)

I built one out of a steel fuel tank. I pressure washed and then burned the inside. It seemed to work well and was WAY cheaper than any other tank I could find.


----------

